# Troy bilt horse Hitch



## chevypower713 (Dec 18, 2021)

Hello friends I'm making this post I have fixed our problem and hoping there will be more to come I have recreated the Troy bilt horse Hitch the only difference is it will be painted black and only one pine hole I will post pictures same weight rating as the old Hitch let me know 50.00 plus shipping contact info
Phone 719-839-2002
Email [email protected]
Thanks Cody
I will be making sulky with a sleeve hitch so you can do much more with your Troy bilt horse.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Cody. Welcome to the forum.

Please post some pictures so everyone can see what you are talking about.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm not following why anyone would want to attach a sulky to a rototiller in the first place, I see no practical use for one and could possibly be a dangerous addition if the tiller encounter a hard spot or rock and tries to 'run away' like they do. Believe me, when they 'run away', it's not slow either. I'd say at medium throttle 0-15 mph is quick as an eye blink.

I purchased an Ardisam hiller-furrower for mine (horse) and my Cub Cadet counter rotating rear tine till and it fits both and only uses a single pin / bolt that goes through the depth stake and I believe Ardisam holds a patent on the design so if I were you, I'd be checking theirs out carefully and theirs is 50 bucks as well, shipping included and they are also on Amazon. In fact Ardisam has a web store on Amazon.

I don't believe you have 'invented' anything that isn't sold and most likely patented already. I'm very pleased with my Ardisam btw.


----------

